# Space Wolves Expected Next Year



## wilsonjc82 (Aug 5, 2008)

On saturday, I decided to go an buy some more wolves, ( like I don't have enough!) but anyway, Speaking to the manager of my local shop, he gave me some terrible news, space wolf codex, is expected about summer next year  gutted!

John


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I was in the Dublin GW today, and one of the managers in there (who is actually the manager of the Gothenburg GW in Sweden. Go figure.) said to expect the SW codex around Christmas. He's going to a managers meeting @ the UKHQ in a few weeks and hopes to learn more there. 

What would also make me think this might be accurate is that they had no SW boxes on the shelves. They were told to take them down to make room for the new Marines. Had to beg to be sold a box of Grey Hunters.


----------



## Apoctis (Feb 14, 2008)

Wow if the prices go down I might get some because my store has lots


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Khorne's Fist said:


> I was in the Dublin GW today, and one of the managers in there (who is actually the manager of the Gothenburg GW in Sweden. Go figure.)


Liffey street or Blanchardstown GW?? I was talking to some guys in the Liffey street GW on my few trips up to get models that aren't a complete rip off ( everywhere else charges loads more) And I heard Christmas too.... That was about a month ago so could have changed by now....


----------



## Duci (Sep 26, 2008)

i got my new space wolves army bout a month ago and the guy in GW said i should wait till christmas to get them as a new codex is coming out

couldnt wait there to good


----------



## El Mariachi (Jun 22, 2008)

It was originally slated for Christmas a while ago but a colleage at work apparantly talked to one of the design team at the Games Day Seminar (I believe it was Phil Kelly) who informed him that the wolves were on the way, but to expect them in the 'next 12 months'. A summer 09 release is probably quite plausible...


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Lord Reevan said:


> Liffey street or Blanchardstown GW?? I was talking to some guys in the Liffey street GW on my few trips up to get models that aren't a complete rip off ( everywhere else charges loads more) And I heard Christmas too.... That was about a month ago so could have changed by now....


Yeah, Liffey St. Also, there was a really cool model on BoLS a while back.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

I saw some other models as well as that. Can't get any links at the moment as my internet is too slow but All i know is they seemed kinds cartoonish. That guy's claws seem way too big for the rest of him and make him kinds caricatured... even if they are lightning claws


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Lord Reevan said:


> I saw some other models as well as that. Can't get any links at the moment as my internet is too slow but All i know is they seemed kinds cartoonish. That guy's claws seem way too big for the rest of him and make him kinds caricatured... even if they are lightning claws


I thought that at first myself, but I think the camera perspective may have a part to play in that. A picture taken on a phone from a few inches away would never be flattering.


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

I personally would think with the way GW are doing releases it might be apart of the 2nd wave of marine stuff. But i can only speculate on such things.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Khorne's Fist said:


> I thought that at first myself, but I think the camera perspective may have a part to play in that. A picture taken on a phone from a few inches away would never be flattering.


I hope so. some of the new stuff had great potential.... I heard rumors of the release being summer 09 now though


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Lord Reevan said:


> I hope so. some of the new stuff had great potential.... I heard rumors of the release being summer 09 now though


You must have a job like mine to be on here this early as well. Surfing at the governments expense, I love it.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Khorne's Fist said:


> You must have a job like mine to be on here this early as well. Surfing at the governments expense, I love it.


College with no class in the morning. This is broadband so way better than at home... Damn my mountain dwelling non broadband habits......


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Lord Reevan said:


> College with no class in the morning. This is broadband so way better than at home... Damn my mountain dwelling non broadband habits......


Lost the All Ireland _and_ no broadband? Hate that.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

It's a massive balls really. 6 years ago they said we'd have it within a month! dirty dirty eircom:biggrin:


----------



## LeeHarvey (Jul 25, 2008)

Aside from the forced perspective of the camera angle making his claws vastly too large, I think that's a pretty sweet model. It kinda looks like something FW would produce.


----------



## warmaster isaan (Sep 18, 2008)

Khorne's Fist said:


> They were told to take them down to make room for the new Marines. Had to beg to be sold a box of Grey Hunters.



whay are the new space marines then? coz i was gonna start collectin the SW
an if they aint on selves then my plan is ruined!!!
coz i aint got time to wait coz i told a mate i'd already got them and was gonna battle him with them!!


----------



## Bodyguard666 (Apr 14, 2008)

I've heard rumors of both December 08 and Summer 09, but I very much hope for the first. I am just about to start collecting them after pitching in to help buy the Assault on Black Reach box and gettin the marines out of it.

damn my uncannily bad timing...


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

warmaster isaan said:


> whay are the new space marines then? coz i was gonna start collectin the SW
> an if they aint on selves then my plan is ruined!!!
> coz i aint got time to wait coz i told a mate i'd already got them and was gonna battle him with them!!


I only managed to get 1 box of GH of them. Had to go on ebay to get more bloodclaws. Got them for 25% cheaper as well.


----------



## Johnny Genocide (Mar 4, 2008)

I was at my local GW on Friday and a former Redshirt told me that everything has been really hush hush for them, but they are scheduled for X-mas 08

I don't know whether this is true or not, but just putting it out there.


----------



## son_of_a_horus (Jun 23, 2008)

I've heard all sorts of rumours, Xmas this year, summer next year, etc.

Personally, I think it will be next year. My friend is a SW obsessive, so I've been tracking the rumours. 

The question is, would GW REALLY release TWO new marine armies this close together?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm hoping for Christmas. They're definitly due one soon.


----------



## Nemesis-The-Warlock (Jun 10, 2008)

Last I heard they were pencilled in for may 09


----------



## D3mon (Jul 31, 2008)

it all sounds awsome to me!! do u rekon they will bring the 13th company wulfen back with avengance??because they only appeared in the eye of terror and i loved the models!!does anyone know anything thats going to be in the new codex??


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

thats good out of work atm need cash to buy blood claws / hunter drop squads


----------



## Bodyguard666 (Apr 14, 2008)

son_of_a_horus said:


> The question is, would GW REALLY release TWO new marine armies this close together?


The answer is, Definately! lol

Marines are the best selling army out there, and i know so many people who are mad because their chapter dex is now "decrepid" as they said to me. I think they will update the oldest dexes soon then move to the chapters, making one every other dex.

Just my theory.


----------



## tigurius666 (Aug 11, 2008)

they need to make an Iron hands dex sometime in the future that would be made of total WIN :victory:


----------



## Zarahemna (Aug 7, 2008)

*Can you remember*

I was just wondering how many people here remember when SWs were THE space marines. When I started the hobby in the early nineties the Space Wolves codex had just been released and everyone was eating it up like Donuts. Everyone was convinced that they were the nastiest things ever created.

I think its sort of cool that things have come full circle and now we sit anxiously awating the release of the new codex. The advances that have been made in model making since then are absolutely absurd. I can't believe the wuality of the models I own now. I remember fondly when owning any plastic models was seen as a mistake as they were so vastly inferior to the metal models that you wouldn't want to be seen dead with 'em. Now its almost the other way around...


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Zarahemna said:


> I was just wondering how many people here remember when SWs were THE space marines. When I started the hobby in the early nineties the Space Wolves codex had just been released and everyone was eating it up like Donuts. Everyone was convinced that they were the nastiest things ever created.


man when i was little and didnt have a clue of what 40k was i would walk into my local store that sells the stuff and stare at those boxes longingly, now i just might have to buy a couple of em to satisfy my desire


----------



## bobbobbob (Nov 4, 2008)

Well if all the SW rumors are true then I tink they might be my next army...


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

This should be said definitively:

*There is never a major GW release in December, they have enoughb to deal with with the christmas rush. Wolves won't be out this year, and will be out mid-next year.*


----------



## Nemesis-The-Warlock (Jun 10, 2008)

torealis said:


> This should be said definitively:
> 
> *There is never a major GW release in December, they have enoughb to deal with with the christmas rush. Wolves won't be out this year, and will be out mid-next year.*


at the earliest, that is


----------



## Bodyguard666 (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks Torealis, was really hoping for a definitive answer. Well, does anyone know how I can get a Wolf 'Dex? My store is no longer selling them, and they are not on the GW website. I don't really want to go the E-bay way either...

Thanks ahead of time, and sorry for asking in this thread


----------



## K-ROD (Jun 30, 2008)

space wolves wont be out till at least mid 2009
cause lizardmen are in february then after a one or two month buffer
they will do guard


----------



## K-ROD (Jun 30, 2008)

Bodyguard666 said:


> Thanks Torealis, was really hoping for a definitive answer. Well, does anyone know how I can get a Wolf 'Dex? My store is no longer selling them, and they are not on the GW website. I don't really want to go the E-bay way either...
> 
> Thanks ahead of time, and sorry for asking in this thread


there should be on the GW sites if not 
try to rapidshare is


----------

